# Geekvape Tsunami



## MoneymanVape (14/4/16)

Any vendor hoing to have the tsunami on special aby time soon?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Any vendor hoing to have the tsunami on special aby time soon?



http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/tsunami-rda-by-geekvape


----------



## Divan Smit (14/4/16)

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/tsunami-rda-by-geekvape-674


----------



## skola (15/4/16)

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/tsunami-rda-by-geekvape
http://www.vapeking.co.za/tsunami-rda-by-geek-vape.html
http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some/vape-hardware-and-accessories/drippers/geek-vape-tsunami-rda/


----------



## MoneymanVape (15/4/16)

Thanks


----------



## zadiac (15/4/16)

I'm so tempted for a Tsunami. The reviews on it is really good. Damn CUD is at it again........sigh.

Must.........resist................


----------



## Keyaam (15/4/16)

zadiac said:


> I'm so tempted for a Tsunami. The reviews on it is really good. Damn CUD is at it again........sigh.
> 
> Must.........resist................


Resist. I do believe you like an airy draw and this is not what you looking for! Air draw is average

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/16)

Keyaam said:


> Resist. I do believe you like an airy draw and this is not what you looking for! Air draw is average



That helps me @Keyaam - i am looking for a medium air good flavour dripper


----------



## MoneymanVape (15/4/16)

Meduim airflow as in comparison to? I want bid build deck with loads of flavour and ya maybe more than less airflow


----------

